# do you see what I see



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi I was dragging an under camera with me and I saw the item pictured . can you pick it out ??


----------



## sandchip (Feb 25, 2020)

I see a pipe.  Great picture!

Just noticed the file name!  I promise that I didn't cheat!


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi sandchip ; You are right ; good eye  I have dove for many years and ben with people who come back and say something like where did you find that nice crock or in this case pipe , i would remark i was following you and you  exposed iy with your fin kick . This pipe i found while tinkering around with a friend's under water camera (i am no photographer ) i was diving with my son and he swam  right over it , I was following him and saw the pipe took a snapshot and put it in my goodie bag and here it is among others ..


----------

